# Sound system ?



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi i just purchasd a 06 GTO and couldn't be happier with everything but the sound system. I followed the steps in the previous treads and it made a big difference, but eventually I will need to upgrade. My main question is the layout of the stock system.

As I under stand it it's a 8 speaker system consisting of 2 in dash tweeters, 2 61/2 door speakers 2 61/2 rear panel speakers and 2 61/2 rear deck subs with a small amp in the trunk correct?

The rear deck speakers are just subs right?
The rear amp just powers the deck right?
Is it a rear speaker input that provides feed to the amp?
Can you use a converter on the amp Feed to power a aftermarket amp?

What 8" rear replaement subs have people been the most happy with on the GTO?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

My reply in red.





Lautinjr said:


> Hi i just purchasd a 06 GTO and couldn't be happier with everything but the sound system. I followed the steps in the previous treads and it made a big difference, but eventually I will need to upgrade. My main question is the layout of the stock system.
> 
> As I under stand it it's a 8 speaker system consisting of 2 in dash tweeters, 2 61/2 door speakers 2 61/2 rear panel speakers and 2 61/2 rear deck subs with a small amp in the trunk correct? YES, GM said that it was a 10 speaker setup the rear speakers are two way coaxle they count it as two seperate speakers, the door and dash tweets is components.
> The rear deck speakers are just subs right? Yes
> ...


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I got a line converter and spliced from the rears to get a signal to my sub amps. It would be nice to find a nice set that would fit those in the rear deck. With 2 12's there is 0 trunk space left and unnecessary rear deck speaks. They bottom out and sound really bad when I crank it up so I might disconnect them and let the subs do all the work...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I replaced my stock subs with kicker 6 1/2" subs/midbass speakers. Work fine for me, I just wanted a little more bass. I didn't want nothing too much because that what my home stereo is for.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

It took a while to get a replay I had already settled on these subs. From another forums suggestions. I had managed to pull a radio wiring diagram from Mitchell to verify my other info.

JL Audio ZR800-CW (zr800cw) - 8" Subwoofers - Sonic Electronix


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm happy with the factory sterio in my car. All I did was turn the knob on the stock amp and it gave me the little boost that it needed. My exhaust is the majority of my music


----------



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

My Biggest Bitch with the Stereo in the car is the total lack of external inputs. I've looked everywhere and it appears the only way to plug an IPod or mp3 player (etc...) itto purchase an aftermarket FM modulator that attaches to the antenna. Anyone have any solutions that allow direct connection of inputs without using a damn fm modulator. The basic sound quality of the head unit seems decent soundwise, I just want to add a better quality input. any ideas?


----------

